# non parte il desktop kde

## alessandro95

ecco le righe del mio /var/Xorg.0.log

(EE) open /dev/fb0:no souch or file directory

(EE)radeon(0): dri RADEONIGetVersion failed to open the drm

(EE)radeon: acceleration initialization failed

cosa vuol dire?

----------

## ago

tendenzialmente vuol dire che oltre che a conoscere poco l'argomento presti pochissima attenzione a quello che ti si dice..difatti ancora non hai capito che kde c'èntra poco, devi installare il server X, quindi potresti iniziare a cambiare titolo del topic. 

Per il resto hai configurato VIDEO_CARDS?

----------

## alessandro95

no ,non ho configurato VIDEO_CARD , e non so neanche come in stallare il serverX

----------

## cloc3

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> no ,non ho configurato VIDEO_CARD , e non so neanche come in stallare il serverX

 

se continui così, non andrai lontano.

non per noi, che si risponde, ma il tempo necessario per fare un post con una domanda imprecisa, attendere la risposta, fornire nuovi dati e riprendere tende ad infinito.

qui è spiegato cosa sia la variabile VIDEO_CARDS.

questo è l'elenco della documentazione che devi imparare ad usare.

la tua, è una scheda grafica radeon.

----------

## bi-andrea

Alessandro prima devi installare xorg e ce ne sono due tipi, xorg-x11 e xorg-server (emerge xorg-?), quando hai installato uno di loro installi kde-meta (emerge kde-meta).

Devi fare un passo alla volta.......altrimenti quei errori è solo l'antipasto   :Shocked: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## ago

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> Alessandro prima devi installare xorg e ce ne sono due tipi, xorg-x11 e xorg-server

 

Sono due metapacchetti.

----------

## Onip

Il consiglio giusto l'ha dato cloc3, leggiti le guide ufficiali.

----------

## alessandro95

scusate , ho impostato la VIDEO_CARD ,  ho messo :  VIDEO_CARD="radeon"        perchè io ho un ati radeon 4830

poi ho installato xorg-x11 , poi kde come dice la guida , ho riavviato il pc , ho loggato ma il desktop ancora non lo vedo , sempre a linea di comando , mi manca da fare ancora qualcosa?

----------

## ago

la variabile è:

```
VIDEO_CARDS
```

cmq puoi scegliere tra:

1)VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" hai i driver proprietari ati-drivers

2)VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" hai i driver open xf86-video-ati

----------

## cloc3

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> la variabile è:
> 
> ```
> VIDEO_CARDS
> ```
> ...

 

inoltre, quando osservi un problema, abituati a leggere e a riferire il contenuto dei log.

con il grep sulle EE:

grep -e "^\[\(.*\)(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log --color=NEVER

----------

